# paint peeling off wall?



## ProWallGuy

Please don't take this as me being an a$$, but sometimes the truth hurts.
Here is the main problem:


> My options on home inprovement centers are menards or lowes.


From your post I assume you live in Chicago. There dozens upon dozens _real paint stores_ in and around Chicago. Forget the home improvement centers, and find a _real paint store._ There are guys behind the counter who do nothing but sell _paint._ Tell them your situation and they will _advise_ and _recommend_ a product or products to suit your needs. If you want advise and recommendations from a pimply-faced kid who just learned to use a cash register yesterday, and hasn't painted anything more than a color-by-number, then shop at a home improvement center. 

The last thing you should expect to find on a _contractor's site_ is advice on how to do something cheap and easy. All those ways have been taken years ago, there are none left.

Hey, could you hook me up with a good rate on round-trip tickets from StL to Portland Maine in early Sept.??? :cheesygri


----------



## 747

*Thanks and prowall guy*

Thanks everbody I called lowes and menards they both had the Kilz and coverstain. I'm going to check with sherman williams which is a paint only store in the area and ask if they have a low odor interior oilbase primer. If they do i will then ask to suggest a paint to put over it. I have never been in this sherman williams store but its listed in yellow pages as a paint store. Have you guys had good luck with sherman williams? PROWALL GUY AMERICAN AIRLINES WHO I WORK FOR DOESN'T FLY THAT ROUTE. YOUR OPTION ARE NORTHWEST AIRLINES OR DELTA OR CONTINENTAL. GO TO THERE WEB SITES NOW AND CHECK FLEXABLE DATES MEAN BETWEEN SEPT.1 AND SEPT. 11 WHICH IS EARLY SEPTEMBER. OUT OF THOSE AIRLINES I PREFER NORTHWEST AND YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET ROUND TRIP COACH FOR ABOUT $263. YOU WILL HOWEVER PROBABLY HAVE TO CHANGE PLANES IN NEWARK NJ IF USING NORTHWEST. YOUR AIRPORT CODES ARE STL AND PMW(PORTLAND MAINE) I THINK BUT NOT POSITIVE NORTWEST MIGHT FLY TO OHIO THAN CHANGE PLAINS THERE NEXT STOP PMW. THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IF I WAS YOU. LEAVE ON A SUNDAY RETURN ON A SUNDAY MEANING DEPART ON SEPT4 RETURN ON SEPT11 GO WITH NORTHWEST I BET 263 ROUNDTRIP IS ON THE MONEY AND I 95% SURE YOU WILL HAVE TO CHANGE PLANES IN NEWARK. I HOPE THIS HELPS YOU WITH YOUR TRAVELING ITINERARY. NORTHWEST AIRLINES AT www.nwa.com. :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## 747

*The Game Plan*

First plainpaper I definately plan on primer Saturday let dry overnight finish coat Sunday. Menards and Lowes both have the Kilz and coverstain and Zinssers odorless. We don't have home depot sorrry plainpaper. These places havent heard of what you recomended. I looked in yellow pages under paint and found Sherman Williams paint store. Going to call them before Saturday and ask what they have in way on oilbase primer for interior. (Regular or low odor). First scrap all wall down getting rid of flaking paint. Second sand with 80 grit thoroughly. Third Sand with 120 or 150 until walls are smooth. Fourth Put on the primer I purchased(will purchase Friday)meaning not sure what I'm going with until I speak to Paint Only Place sherman williams. LET DRY OVER NIGHT :Thumbs: FIVE Paint bathroom with excellent quality paint. (haven't decided on that either want to see what sherman williams has to offer).PRECAUTIONS I'M GOING TO TAKE WEAR MASK WHEN SANDING DRYWALL.OPEN WINDOW WHEN USING PRIMER AND IF STRONG OILBASE MAKE SURE USE FILTER RESPIRATOR. Yes I will tape the molding in bathroom. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY GAMEPLAN/ :Thumbs: :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## George Z

Go for it!


----------



## 747

*plain paper check this out*

I'm going to call ace we have one and say "do you have solvent base stain-halt oil primer and muralo ultra satin paint. How easy is that. I just realize you said that is what you used on sisters bathroom and it turned out sweet. We still check with sherman williams to. But I think if you give :Thumbs: with the ace primer and paint above thats the way I'm going. Its just to easy to walk in door and say that no fuss no muss :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## chris n

SherWin Williams not SherMan Williams


----------



## ProWallGuy

Thanks much for the heads-up on the airline info, I will definitely check that out. :Thumbs: 



> "do you have solvent base stain-halt oil primer


You are not trying to halt any stains. From your posts I gather you are trying to lock down an unstable surface, has nothing to do with halting any stains. Apples to oranges I say.


----------



## 747

*Spoke with Sherwin_Williams a oldtimer who works there. He said you want a oilbase primer and sealer says he has one for interior walls. Asked if he would be working on Friday he said he would. So going to go there on Friday and Get the primer sealer he recomended and then a quailty interior grade paint that he recomends to use over the primer sealer. Then going to menards to get 80 grit sand paper and some 120 Final smooth finish sand paper. Thanks everybody. Prowall guy make sure you get to airport 2 hours before flight departs to clear checkin desk and security Sunday is always slowest day at airport. Once again thanks everybody*


----------



## PlainPainter

747, Ace doesn't carry Muralo paints, but they do carry their own line of paints and they also carry Pratt&Lambert. Pratt & Lambert was traditionally the very very best paint in existance - well until Sherman Williams bought them out. Not a big fan of Sherwin Williams. But you do have an Ace store, which is interesting. I have a sweet spot for Ace paint, it's a Vinyl Acrylic paint - which is 2nd tier paint - but so is Benjamin moore. So if you are going there, by all means use their paint. They actually manufacture their own paint unlike lowe's or home depot. So I have a lot of experience with it, it's a great product. I won't say it's as good as Pratt & Lambert or Muralo, but then again, if you don't go by their best product, but by their second best. IE, P&L Redseal 0r Muralo Superfinish - I would say Ace paint is equivalent.
But not nearly as good as P&L Accolade or Muralo Ultra paints. And I would also say Ace paint is a great home-owner paint - you will get tons more satisfacton from using it over say Behr or Glidden. So, go with the Ace Primer
and Ace latex wall paint. I have done many jobs interior and exterior with Ace paint - and never had a problem. If a customer wants to pay me more, then I will use the 100% acrylic paints from the above manufacturers.

-PlainPainter


----------

